# Game 71: Official Houston @ Utah GAME THREAD. 3/28. 8:00pm CST.



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*VERSUS*​












 

*VENUE: DELTA CENTER*​<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=crtBoxTextCSB colSpan=2>*Monday, March 29th, 9:00pm*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=crtBoxTextCSB colSpan=2>*Rockets at Utah*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=crtBoxTextCSB colSpan=2>*TV: NBALP, FSNSW* </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​





 











*(42-28, 20-15 away)*​













 











*(22-47, 15-19 home)*​













 

*Key to Rockets' win:*

We had already said all the things Rockets need to do for them to get a win. Hope they do what is necessary to win. Other than that 'No Comment'. *A should win game.*


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

*Re: Game 71: Official Houston @ Utah GAME THREAD. 3/28. 9:00pm CST.*

Utah-96
Rockets-92


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

*Re: Game 71: Official Houston @ Utah GAME THREAD. 3/28. 9:00pm CST.*

The Jazz are always hard to play. They'll be even hard since we're playing back-to-back.

Jazz-106
Rox-100


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 71: Official Houston @ Utah GAME THREAD. 3/28. 9:00pm CST.*

are you kidding me? kirilenko's gone, this team is nothing. the rockets should own them.

Houston: 108
Utah: 87


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Game 71: Official Houston @ Utah GAME THREAD. 3/28. 9:00pm CST.*

Houston 98-85


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Game 71: Official Houston @ Utah GAME THREAD. 3/28. 9:00pm CST.*

1 time I am in this thread. Ya have some nice pics


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 71: Official Houston @ Utah GAME THREAD. 3/28. 9:00pm CST.*

wow 9 o clock gm dang but i think we will win
rox 97
jazz 87
lets not get down just cause we lost yesterday i think tmac will do very well no ak47 means no win for jazz. our bench is going to have to be great today


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 71: Official Houston @ Utah GAME THREAD. 3/28. 9:00pm CST.*

I dunno after a huge letdown at San Antonio I don't think they'll give us another back to back. I got houston winning this one baby!

Houston-96
Utah-86


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Game 71: Official Houston @ Utah GAME THREAD. 3/28. 9:00pm CST.*



Rickbarry said:


> I dunno after a huge letdown at San Antonio I don't think they'll give us another back to back. I got houston winning this one baby!
> 
> Houston-96
> Utah-86


yehp


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 71: Official Houston @ Utah GAME THREAD. 3/28. 9:00pm CST.*

Rockets is out for a revenge on Jazz for the loss to Spurs. The loss yesterday had revitalized Rockets hunger for WIN. *A WAKE-UP CALL.* Hope this is the last wake-up call and they do not need it again. Have to say this again. "A dismal shooting performance by the Rockets in the last four games".


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Game 71: Official Houston @ Utah GAME THREAD. 3/28. 9:00pm CST.*

they NEED to get out of their shooting slump today. Since the Boston game, weve been shooting like crap. get it together tonight, and i dont want to hear "back to back" excuses.. cause it wasnt much of a game yesterday.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

That isn't a picture of Gordon Giricek, that's a picture of Tom Gugliotta


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 71: Official Houston @ Utah GAME THREAD. 3/28. 9:00pm CST.*

The game starts at 8:00 CST, FirstRocket I think you are getting your game timings from a site that lists them as EST, which is 1 hour ahead.

Utah is going to push Yao around and double McGrady. Both our stars have had trouble scoring against the Jazz, hopefully Yao will step it up tonight and show everyone he isn't slowing down. I really don't expect the Rockets to lose this one.

Houston 86
Utah 73


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Nique21 said:


> That isn't a picture of Gordon Giricek, that's a picture of Tom Gugliotta


Thanks, I did not realize I took the wrong picture, maybe I was still sleepy when I created the Game Thread. But that picture do look a bit similar. :biggrin:


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Since I can't type out a preview....I'll just post a prediction...

Rockets 91
Jazz 79


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 71: Official Houston @ Utah GAME THREAD. 3/28. 9:00pm CST.*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> The game starts at 8:00 CST, FirstRocket I think you are getting your game timings from a site that lists them as EST, which is 1 hour ahead.


Hope you can amend the time for me if I made a mistake. Sometimes I created the Game Thread in a hurry that I did not bother to check thoroughly.


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

houston's shooting pretty well...mcgrady in past few games has been back to his style...he's attacking the basket a lot more too...


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Yao in foul trouble again?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

They're killing us on the boards.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

T-Mac 24 points on 9-11 shooting, a minute left in the second!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

McGrady had 22 points in the 2nd quarter, and 30 overall. Phenomenal shooting display, all his FG's have come from jump shots. 

Houston 56
Utah 42

Half

McGrady: 30 pts, 11-13 FG, 4 stl
Yao: 13 pts, 6-8 FG, 2 blk


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

T-Mac = 30 point half....on pace for 60...prolly wont get it, cuz if he keeps this up, this'll be a blowout.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Luckily McGrady step up, the other shooters seem to be quiet.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

That's good and all but we're only up 4. How about a win and that will be enough.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Van Gundy just ran at Snyder! Snyder taunted the Rocket bench after the dunk and should have been called for a technical, but Van Gundy got one instead.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Our leads had all disappeared. Give the ball to McGrady.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

The players are still missing wide open shot.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Gundy is giving McGrady plenty of rest on the bench.

Yao had a lousy 3rd quarter after a great first half. Not assertive at all...

James has been the first option with our 2nd unit, he's done a good job getting to the FT line and slowing things down after the Snyder incident really got the crowd involved.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Why did they take McGrady out of the game???


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Nique21 said:


> Why did they take McGrady out of the game???


 They have 5 games in 7 nights, and he's coming off an injury where he sprained his hip. Plus, coaches always cut down the minutes of their star players come playoff time.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Houston 99
Utah 85

Final

McGrady: 44 pts, 15-21 FG, 11-16 FT, 6 reb, 4 ast, 5 stl (what a line)
James: 16 pts, 7 reb, 5 ast
Yao: 15 pts, 4 reb, 3 blk, 4 TO

Mike James is a bit of a black hole, luckily his shot was falling tonight but he doesn't even look for Yao or TMac when he is driving to the hole. I thought McGrady got a bit frustrated with James when he was looking for 50 and James kept taking jumpers (although he was hitting them). Yao only takes 3 shots in the 2nd and had 4 rebounds. Statistically he has had a very poor March, but having the best backup center in the league has something to do with this.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

We won but only McGrady is only player I feel is in form. I can't say about the rest of the Rockets. Yao only 15pts, 4rebs and 3blks. This is really below his standard.

Edit: Yao blocks is almost the same as his rebounds.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Padgett and Spoon went for a combined 0-7 from the field. When's Howard coming back again?

And why is James getting more minutes than Sura?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

a decent win for the rox a win is a win so we won. we have 1 more gm to win for the 5th seed now mybe we can keep it


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Van Gundy just ran at Snyder! Snyder taunted the Rocket bench after the dunk and should have been called for a technical, but Van Gundy got one instead.


Didn't Sloan bench Snyder right after this incident? Not exactly the behavior he wants from his players.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

There anyway I can see a video clip of Van Gundy trying to go after snyder? I like Van Gundy since he's one of the few coaches in the league that will throw down baby!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Rickbarry said:


> There anyway I can see a video clip of Van Gundy trying to go after snyder? I like Van Gundy since he's one of the few coaches in the league that will throw down baby!


Don't have a video, but maybe this picture gives you small idea of what went down.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

That's kind of a creepy picture. Looks like he's gonna take a bite out of him.


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)




----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Anyone know where I can find a torrent of this game? Ive been looking and really cant find one. MRC?


----------



## Xing (Mar 25, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> Anyone know where I can find a torrent of this game? Ive been looking and really cant find one. MRC?


Try this one:
http://www.nbaff.com/bbsupload/20053281089.torrent


----------

